# Your Favorite Books?



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

What are your top three favorite books?Mine are: Lonesome Dove, Life Of Pi, and The Kite Runner.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't choose 3 books but maybe 3authors?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

1Lurlene McDaniel&2 J.K. Rowling are my favorite authors probably.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

1. LOTR trilogy
2. Chronicles of Narnia
3. hmmmmm........ I'll have to think on that one, I have a lot of favorite book


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well lets see

1) The Princess 
2)little Women
3)Killer Angels


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I LOVE Little Women  I always wanted to read Little Men but never got the time.
Oh, my 3rd favorite is the Swiss Family Robinson. Is that the one where the family is ship wrecked on an island? If I'm right that book is so cool


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the Little House on The Prairie series, I know...Iread them first in 4th grade and still many years later have read the again and again!!
Also the series of books by V.C. Andrews, Flowers in the Attic and each one following including all the others that are part of new stories in a series.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Sarah that is the one.

Little men wasn't as good as little women in my oppion.

Oh I love the little house on the prairie! I have read it lots of times.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't read Little Men so I wouldn't know.
I loved the LHOTP books.
Right now I'm reading a book called Flyboys, its about the untold story of 8 Flyboys that went missing on a bombing raid on the Pacific island of Chichi Jima during WWII. Its a very interesting book, but definatley not for minors.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Chronicles of Narnia! GREAT books. 
East - another good book
Hurt Go Happy

I don't read much though........


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's see, I definitely can't go with top three books...Lol!

1. James Herriot
2. Max Lucado
3. Either C.S Lewis or JRR Tolkien (I can't decide whether I like the Chronicles of Narnia or LOTR trilogy more!!!Lol!!!)


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

hmmm....

A Voice Beyond the Border by ???? I forget.... I've slept since then. 

Sherlock Holmes books!!! by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

Hoofbeats books by Kathleen something or other.... I'll have to look. These have been favorites for a few years.  They're set in Ireland and about a rie's daughter and her horse.


----------

